
Sourcegraph Master Plan - sqs
https://sourcegraph.com/plan
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. We released this master plan to explain what we're up to
and why it matters.

In short:

1\. Make basic code intelligence ubiquitous

2\. Make code review continuous & intelligent

3\. Increase the amount & quality of open-source code

Happy to answer any questions here, and I'd love to hear what people think. We
know it's a lot of work, but this is inevitable and will make development
smoother for everyone.

~~~
Drdrdrq
Hey there, it seems I am late to the party (and it didn't really take off this
time)...

Nevertheless, sounds like a good mission to me... Even if you don't succeed at
every subtask, you could still make a difference. Do you plan to start work on
Python support any time soon?

